# Concession stores within big department stores,return policy



## thedaras (12 Jan 2010)

Hi all.
I purchased some items in House of Fraser on Dec 26th.
Due to weather I couldnt get back to Dundrum to change them until today.

The recipt said I could have a full refund if returned within 14 days,And up to 28 days I could exchange or get a house of fraser gift card..

It does go on to say certain departments are excluded from our REFUND policy for hygiene or safety reasons-please see the relevant department in store.

H O F is big with three levels.I had purchased stuff for different members of the family,BUT paid for them all at the one checkout.

When I returned the stuff today to the same checkout where I originally paid,with the intentions of getting a gift card to use in the mens department,I was told that they could give me a gift card for the H O F stuff only ,and as one of the items I purchased was from a "concession",I would only be able to exchange or get a gift card for that particular concession.

This puzzles me,as the recipt gave me no indication that this would be the case.So I was stuck with having to buy something to the value of 50e in this concession.

In fairness one would think that when you purchase something within a store and pay for it all at one checkout that it would not have different rules for different items..
Also when shopping in a large department store ,you can pick things up as you wander around and try them all on in any dressing room,Pay for them all at one checkout,so how are you supposed to remember which concession you got that item in, it can happen that without knowing you could walk, within 2 steps from one concession to another and then back to the main store...
I argued the toss but got no where

Any thoughts on the rights and wrongs of this?
Any one know the consumers rights on this.?
Should this be brought to the customers attention?


----------



## babaduck (12 Jan 2010)

I would email the GM of HOF - a very nice lady called Jean Ann Taylor.  She'll be able to give you a definitive answer.  Use dundrum@hof.co.uk as a point of contact.


----------



## thedaras (12 Jan 2010)

babaduck said:


> I would email the GM of HOF - a very nice lady called Jean Ann Taylor. She'll be able to give you a definitive answer. Use dundrum@hof.co.uk as a point of contact.


 
Thanks for that,have done as you suggested.


----------



## Leo (12 Jan 2010)

This is a rather common query here. I take it there was no defect or fault with the items to be returned? As such, they are not legally obliged to offer you any refund or exchange. 

The exchange/refund options offered are in addition to your statutory rights and are at the discretion of the retailer. 

ConsumerConect.ie has all the details you need on this.
Leo


----------



## thedaras (12 Jan 2010)

Hi,issue resolved..

As per babaducks post I emailed the person mentioned.

She immediatly emailed back to say this was NOT the stores policy and then phoned me back.

Leo;The items were returned and accepted by the store so that is not the issue.
The issue is the different rules of a return on an item bought in a concession in a large dept store.

Anyhow, this is the outcome,the lady in question was very apoligetic and told me that my returns did entitle me to a gift voucher for the two items I bought in the main store AND the concession item,she will now pass this information onto the sales assistants involved.
Thanks for replies


----------



## Leo (12 Jan 2010)

thedaras said:


> Leo;The items were returned and accepted by the store so that is not the issue.
> The issue is the different rules of a return on an item bought in a concession in a large dept store.


 
Point I was trying to make was they are entitled to set whatever conditions they like on these extra entitlements, and can vary these between concessions or products as they see fit. 

Sounds like you got a good result, so well done HOF in the end.
Leo


----------



## thedaras (12 Jan 2010)

Leo said:


> Point I was trying to make was they are entitled to set whatever conditions they like on these extra entitlements, and can vary these between concessions or products as they see fit.
> 
> Sounds like you got a good result, so well done HOF in the end.
> Leo


 
I agree they are entitled to set whatever conditions they like,but IMHO ,this should/must be brought to the customers attention..


----------



## babaduck (12 Jan 2010)

Thedaras - delighted to hear you got a good result.  I had a problem with a beauty concession there last year.  One email later & it was all sorted.  I have to say I was very impressed with their customer-focused response


----------

